# 180SX Styles



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey guys,

Did Nissan ever make a 180SX convertable.. if so what year?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nope never did


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

well that sucks.. so just 240sx and silvia convertiblas eh? oh well. whats the average price on a silvia convertable anyways? or should i just mod my 240sx vert into righthand drive and get a front clip?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There wernt many made so they range on price. If you really want just get the s13 Silvia front, it will fit fine on the US vert


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> well that sucks.. so just 240sx and silvia convertiblas eh? oh well. whats the average price on a silvia convertable anyways? or should i just mod my 240sx vert into righthand drive and get a front clip?


Most front clips don't come with the front end conversion. Oftentimes, sellers buy the half-cuts from Japanese exporters and sell the front end conversion and front clip separately, that way they can make more money. This is what I would do if I brought a half-cut over from Nip-land.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

Yeah im looking into a RHD conversion and a front half cut from japan... not to worried about the sr hookups as I wanna stick a RB25DET in her. oh yeah.. hey if i wanted a S15 look should i just order a S15 front cut or is there a cheaper way?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> Yeah im looking into a RHD conversion and a front half cut from japan... not to worried about the sr hookups as I wanna stick a RB25DET in her. oh yeah.. hey if i wanted a S15 look should i just order a S15 front cut or is there a cheaper way?


to do a strawberry face s13 you have to buy the kit, they're not the same, the only reason you can do a sil 80, or an s13 front is because its the same chassis.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

how much would the kit be? i know the only reason i could do the sawp is shared chassis.... im up for getting a lil dirty and putting in a lil sweat.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i dont know, strawberry face s13s arent the best looking IMO, check out www.enjukuracing.com and www.extremedimensions.com for prices on the kits.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

or you could piece one together too to get more of what you want out of the conversion


----------



## sunsetsandturbos (Mar 14, 2005)

im not sure if this thread is still relevant, but convertible tops never took off here in japan. all of my japanese friends thinks they are "ugly".

Why, I dont know. I thin they look hot. But generally speaking, a convertible japanese model anything hasnt been a big seller. even the miata (mx-5) here sells better if its a hard top.

thanks for reading,


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunsetsandturbos said:


> im not sure if this thread is still relevant, but convertible tops never took off here in japan. all of my japanese friends thinks they are "ugly".
> 
> Why, I dont know. I thin they look hot. But generally speaking, a convertible japanese model anything hasnt been a big seller. even the miata (mx-5) here sells better if its a hard top.
> 
> thanks for reading,


The Eunos? Of course. The convertible Eunos, and all convertibles, are heavier.
I've got quite a few Japanese friends, and their taste in cars is almost worse than their taste in music. My friend Yukari has a Honda Vamos. Yuck.


----------

